# Cabinet fans for SPEC-01



## akhilc47 (May 1, 2016)

Hi,

1. SPEC-01 comes with a RED 120mm fan at the front. Does anyone know which model it is? I don't want to add another fan which doesn't look exactly the same color.

2. Also need another 3x120mm fans for rear(1) and top (2). Please suggest some quiet fans. Again RED or no color is preferred.

I can spend 500-1000 on each fan


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 1, 2016)

Corsair SPEC-01 though has 2x120mm front intake (1x120mm is included) , 2x120mm top exhaust and 1x120mm rear exhaust. You can only insert 2x120mm front intake and 1x120mm rear exhaust fans because the motherboard will obstruct the top fan slots.

I have the same cabinet and I am using 3 fans only right now.

Regarding the make of fans you can go with Antec Tricool 120mm RED LED fan -830.

Link:Antec Tricool 120mm Red-Led price in india Rs.830. Buy Antec Tricool 120mm Red-Led online : Theitdepot.com


----------



## saikiasunny (May 1, 2016)

getting the OEM fan will be difficult. You will have to buy another set if you want same looking LEDs.


----------



## akhilc47 (May 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Corsair SPEC-01 though has 2x120mm front intake (1x120mm is included) , 2x120mm top exhaust and 1x120mm rear exhaust. You can only insert 2x120mm front intake and 1x120mm rear exhaust fans because the motherboard will obstruct the top fan slots.
> 
> I have the same cabinet and I am using 3 fans only right now.
> 
> ...



I was actually able to install 120mm fans on top. I bought 2 Tricool 120mm fans and right now placed one as front intake and the other one at top rear. Thinking of actually buying one cheap liquid cooler, any suggestions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2016)

akhilc47 said:


> I was actually able to install 120mm fans on top. I bought 2 Tricool 120mm fans and right now placed one as front intake and the other one at top rear. Thinking of actually buying one cheap liquid cooler, any suggestions?



DEEPCOOL GAMER STORM MAELSTROM 120T AIO LIQUID COOLER -3,499.


Link:Deepcool Gamer Storm Maelstrom 120T AIO Liquid Cooler | eBay


----------

